# Inshore rod



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

didnt get any answers in general discussion so I'll try here.

So I have been shopping for a new inshore combo. Something on the light side for soft plastics on jigheads mainly. I've narrowed the reel down to a symmetry 2500 or 3000. The 3000 is the same weight but more capacity so why not. For the rod im down to a Calico jack 6-15lb medium/medium light fast action or a star stellar light in the same action. I handle both rods today and they feel very similar. Other than a lifetime warranty. What else do I get for the extra 40 bucks? Is the extra 40 worth the warranty. I also picked up a penn battalion that felt nice too Any insight on these rods?


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Star Rods makes great rods. I've only know of a few that have broken, but they were all replaced without hesitation by the company. I've got a few of them. Love them. If I need a rod, I look to see if Star Rods makes it before I go anywhere else.


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

My newest is a Tsunami Airwave Inshore 7' Medium Fast. Great rod for the cash, and it handled a 30lb shark just fine this weekend.


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

Get a ugly stick. Just my 2 cents


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

g LOOMIS nrx SERIES


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

tibiasterrible said:


> Get a ugly stick. Just my 2 cents


I like Ugly Stiks for fishing baits in deeper water, but I've never thought they were sensitive enough for most inshore applications.

That said, I do own a pair of Ugly Stik GX2s in 7' MH. Much better rods than their predecessors.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

I have to say I like the Star rods quite a bit. However, I honestly believe the Shimano Teramar Inshore series is by far, the best bang for your buck.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Hawkseye said:


> I have to say I like the Star rods quite a bit. However, I honestly believe the Shimano Teramar Inshore series is by far, the best bang for your buck.


I love my shimano teramar rods


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

hxchip said:


> My newest is a Tsunami Airwave Inshore 7' Medium Fast. Great rod for the cash, and it handled a 30lb shark just fine this weekend.


I had that rod and it broke on the first fish. Sent it in and they told me they discontinued that rod and sent me a 7' 6" heavy rod haven't fished with it yet but it's to heavy for general inshore.

I have an ugly stick I use for live bait but I need something with a little more sensitivity.

I'll check out the gloomis and the shimano


----------



## vince6o1 (Jun 1, 2015)

Shimano teramar is my favorite for inshore!


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

Got a Penn Blue water Carnage few days ago. if I get to check it out tomorrow ill update ya. I have a bunch of the different Ugly sticks and they seem to have plenty of sensitivity so I guess we just have different opinions or I haven't used some of the ones yall have?


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

I hear so much good stuff about shimano customer service but this kinda has me wanting to stay away from their rods. No more lifetime warranty.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

I like the Pflueger Trion combo. Good sensitivity and action, but the reel and rod are both sturdy enough to handle the stronger and heavier fish you might hook. And you can't beat the price for that level of quality IMO.

http://www.pfluegerfishing.com/pflueger-combos-spinning-combos/1315408.html


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

If fishing for bull reds, just about any heavy rod will do. 

However, if fishing for specs, I've felt what I was missing when using the wrong rod (wrong being too heavy, and too flimsy - like a fiberglass rod). When I use my faster medium graphite rods (13 Omen Green or Black, or Abu Garcia Veritas or Vendetta), I can feel the slightest things. What used to feel like I was dragging my grub through grass now feels like the fish that it is. I had wondered why a friend could out fish me 10 to 1 using the same bait, same retrieval in the same spot. He could feel stuff that I couldn't feel - faster, lighter rod.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Both are good rods. If you've decided on a 3000 sized reel, then put it on each of those rods you've listed and see which one balances better in your hand.

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## bobfish (Nov 27, 2017)

*Rod Review*

Can anyone tell me which 7'-0" rod is better for kayak and inshore fishing: a Calico Jack or Stellar Lite? I know a Calico Jack costs less but people are telling me there is no comparison and that Star Rods are better


----------

